# Hi from Luton van motorhome conversion :-)



## BeyondTheVan (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey all.

Just joined up 

In the final stages of our LDV Convoy Luton van motorhome conversion. Started in July, ready for our first fortnight away for Christmas and NY - heading for some wild camping in Wales.

Van is fully self sufficient for power (550W solar), plenty water storage, satellite internet, and log burner for heating  Fixed double bed, shower, toilet and nice amount of living space. Looking forward to the start of our travels in 2016, starting with Wales and venturing into Europe when we get braver!!

Stumbled upon this forum, signed up and here we are 

Rich.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 3, 2015)

Welcome, it sounds like a great van. Enjoy your travels


----------



## CAL (Dec 3, 2015)

Welcome, can you post some pics as it's great to see what people have done to their vans. Plenty of space in a Luton, seen a couple and been very impressed.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:would love to see some pics.


----------



## bmc (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi and welcome......sounds like home from home......love to see some pics.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi & welcome, sounds like you have the right set up.

Ditto on the pics!


----------



## n brown (Dec 3, 2015)

hi,lots of self builders on here, try and get some pics up,and let us know your area .Wales is a great place to camp !


----------



## The laird (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello and welcome ,you sound very excited and so you should after all the hard work it's time to enjoy.as others have said lets see the project,


----------



## The laird (Dec 4, 2015)

*LdvLuv*

Hello and welcome ,you sound very excited and so you should after all the hard work it's time to enjoy.as others have said lets see the project,


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome! What a nice community this is!! 

I will most definitely post some photos up after the weekend.

It's been (and still is!) a great project, and I have learnt a lot from it. Thankfully the big expenses are now behind me with the exception of one last ouchy one which is the under slung LPG tank (Gas IT) for the cooker/fridge/morco boiler/generator (yeah, I had to bite that bullet, current UK daylight just doesn't cut it for the power tools!!! So it was hello to a Honda EX20i this week  ) We've been living in the van (with the caravan parked next to it!) since July, testing everything as I've gone along such as no leaks with the shower, sealed roof around wood burner, etc!! Started sleeping in here in October (best bed ever!) and I'm about 3 weeks off being completely finished (in theory!) The poor caravan is now the tool shed! 

I will start a proper thread in the appropriate section after the weekend :camper:


----------



## n brown (Dec 4, 2015)

don't know how you sealed the flue,but this is what i usually use Dektite Premium Flashing kit for Metal Roofs 5mm - 127mm Flues RED SILICONE | eBay


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Dec 4, 2015)

n brown said:


> don't know how you sealed the flue,but this is what i usually use Dektite Premium Flashing kit for Metal Roofs 5mm - 127mm Flues RED SILICONE | eBay



That's excatly the sort I used, but in black. Fitted nicely with a good amount of decent sealant. Once it was all tested as leak proof, I painted it with the solar reflective paint to match the rest of the roof.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you everyone!

As promised, here's some photos (better late than never!)

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/50069-my-ldv-convoy-luton-motorhome-conversion.html#post602560

Happy New Year 

Rich.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the club.

Happy hootenanny:cheers:

Phill


----------

